#  Schulmedizin >   Krämpfe in der rechten hand >

## Thund3r

Hallo,
meine rechte Hand zieht sich von alleine zusammen... 
Es fing mit dem Daumen an der sich von alleine in Richtung Handfläche verkrampfte (ohne schmerzen). Nach 1-2 sek. könnte ich ihn wieder frei bewegen das ging ein paar tage so dann machte der Zeigefinger das gleiche verkrampfte sich in Richtung Handfläche (auch wieder ohne schmerzten) und löste sich erst wieder nach ein paar sek.. 
Heute hat sich meine ganze Hand so verkrampft und auch erst wieder nach ein paar sek. konnte ich sie bewegen das ganze passiert mehrmals am Tag woran kann das liegen? 
es fühlt sich so an als wenn die sehne sich sich zusammenzieht .. das komische die Finder bleiben Garde und krümmen sich nicht bleiben aber unbeweglich... 
Das mit der Hand war bis jetzt einmalig.
Neben bei habe ich gerade beim schreiben herausgefunden das wenn ich den Daumen an die Handfläche anlegen er sich kurz verkrampft und dann wieder los läßt ich schätze mal ich werde es oft hintereinander schaffen will es jetzt aber auch nicht überreizen.

----------


## Christiane

Es ist sehr schwierig, anhand dieser Infos eine Ursache zu suchen.
Möglicjkeiten gibt es einige: Mineralstoffmangel (wie ernährst du dich?), Haltungsprobleme der Hals-oder Brustwirbelsäule, Bandscheibenschäden, muskuläre Verspannungen.
Hast du dabei Schmerzen, Taubheitsgefühl, Kribbeln in der Hand o.ä.?

----------


## Thund3r

Nein Schmerzen habe ich dabei nicht...
Ich hatte im Ellbogen schon 2 mal auf grung von Wachstums störungen einen nerv im Ellbogen eingeklemmt (Taubheitsgefühl in kleinem ring und Mittelfinger waren die reaktion) das wurde auch mit medikamenten Vitiamin B6 etc. behandelt. [hierbei wurde meine Wirbelsäule geröntgt und es lag wirklich nur am Ellbogen] 
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das es evtl auch mit einem nerv der sich bei bewegung verklemt zu tun hat. 
Meine Ernährung ist nicht gerade sehr ausgewogen ich geben zu Obst esse ich nicht in dem maße in dem ich es essen sollte ich versuche aber auch seit geraumer zeit das zu ändern.. 
Leider gottes rauche ich auch meien 15 Zigaretten am tag und trinke seht viel kaffe

----------


## Christiane

Mir ist noch etwas dazu eingefallen.
Bei monotonen, immer wiederkehrenden Bewegungsabläufen, z.B. Tastatur/Maus bedienen, Malerarbeiten usw. kommt es zu Überlastungserscheinungen einzelner Muskelgruppen, die dann mit Krämpfen oder Sehnenscheidenentzündungen reagieren. Könnte das bei dir der Fall sein? Ansonsten: noch mal die Ernährung und den Kaffeekonsum überdenken!

----------


## Thund3r

Ich schreiben schon sehr viel am pc.. das könnte es sein ich denke nicht das es eine sehnenscheidenentzündung ist die würde mit sicherheit schmerzen veruhrsachen...  
Ich danke dir für deinen Rat! 
Doch wie schon im forum steht sollte ich nochmal beim arzt vorbei gucken um sicher zu gehen  
Danke nochmal

----------


## Christiane

Hast du denn Bewegungseinschränkungen in der Hand, Ellenbogen oder Schulter? Kopfschmerzen? Wie beweglich ist der Kopf? Rechts/links seitengleich oder gibt es da Assymmetrien?

----------


## Irene.sk

Das mit den Krämpfen in der Hand interessiert mich sehr. Ich leide auch darunter, aber leider sehr schmerzhaft. Es passiert, wenn ich etwas festhalte. Zum Beispiel beim Kartenspielen, oder bei einer Handarbeit. Es wird so schlimm, daß ich aufhören muß, und hält etwa eine halbe Stunde an. irene.sk

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe es schon angedeutet, Krämpfe können verschiedene Urachen haben. Überprüfe mal deine Körperhaltung, wenn es passiert. Vielleicht hast du in einer ungünstigen, verkrampften Position gesessen, vielleicht Bewegungsmangel, vorher ungewohnte Arbeiten? Hast du schon mal einen Arzt auf deine Krämpfe angesprochen, ist mal ein Blutbild gemacht worden?

----------


## Brava

Bei mir ist es seit Sonntag auch die rechte Hand die probleme macht
es fing an mit Schmerzen in der Schulter die bis zur Hand gehen 
Den kleinen Finger bekomm ich nicht mehr zu den anderen ,verschiedene Sachen kann ich nicht halten auch das Waschen macht sehr viele Probleme
Am momtag war ich beim Hausarzt der verschrieb Ibuprofen 600
geholfen hat es nicht es wird eher schlimmer ,heute nun sollte ich zum Neurologen deswegen
Der Untersuchte auch ,was schlimm war die Stromstösse 
gefunden wieder nichts
Aber dafür wurden die schmerzen schlimmer
Am Montag wieder zum Hausarzt mal sehen welchen Spezialisten ich wieder aufsuchen muss

----------


## Brava

Nun war ich beim Orthopäden  Der machte viele Untersuchungen ,wie auch Röntgen was am meisten Weh tat war wie er die Wirbel wieder gerade machte Das war am Donnerstag ,nun ist es noch schlimmer ,mein ganzer Rücken tut nun weh Er kam zu dem Ergebniss ,eingeklemmter Nerv.   Ich bekam keine Medikamente ,schon komisch

----------


## Christiane

So wie du es schreibst, war ein Wirbel blockiert (aus der Fassung gesprungen und verkantet). Das zurückdrücken in die normale Lage wühlt die Strukturen auf, die gereizt reagieren. Deshalb lassen die Schmerzen nicht sofort nach, das kann einige Stunden dauern. Wir weisen in der Praxis immer darauf hin, wenn wir das machen.

----------


## Brava

Es sind nun schon Tage um genau zu sein 9 und es wird nicht besser der ganze Rücken
zieht und sticht auch die hand wird kein stück besser

----------


## Christiane

Also das ist nicht so ganz normal. Hast du noch einen Termin bei dem Orthopäden? Evl nen Physiotherapeut in der Nähe? Vielleicht sind noch mehr Wirbel blockiert, oder er ist wieder rausgesprungen.
Mein Chef mußte bei mir vor einigen Jahren auch 2mal ran, bevor er richtig gesessen hat.

----------


## Brava

Erst wieder am 4.4
da will er sich das wieder ansehen 
Heute rief ich ihn an und sagte das es nicht besser wurde
die Antwort drauf ,ein eingeklemmter Nerv braucht eben lange
Na toll  :angry_10:

----------

